# Allergy Drops Sublingual



## LoriCox (May 12, 2008)

We are giving a patient 2 allergy drops sublinqual. We do not mix the drops here, we are just administering. I am questioning if we should use 95117, even though this is not an injection, or should we use 95199, unlisted?
Thanks!
Lori Cox


----------



## ndhight (May 12, 2008)

The word parenteral means not through the alimentary canal and the mouth is part of the canal so I would not use 95117. I would use the unlisted.


----------

